# Aldi Apple Juice Sg?



## Drew (2/9/12)

I've gone into my latest batch of Cider a bit casually. 

I am planning on halting the fermentation to get a sweet cider (by kegging and fridging).

I didn't take an SG - I figured I could calculate it. But now I see there's 11 grams of sugar per 100 ml....which would be 1.110 SG unless I'm having a blonde moment. I was fairly certain previously that 1.050 was a more typical juice figure.

I'm using the Aldi Westcliff apple juice.

Can anyone save my sanity by telling me where I'm getting this wrong?


----------



## troopa (2/9/12)

Drew said:


> I've gone into my latest batch of Cider a bit casually.
> 
> I am planning on halting the fermentation to get a sweet cider (by kegging and fridging).
> 
> ...



Ive had it as low as 1.043 and up to 1.50 with 1.047-48 being typical


----------



## Drew (2/9/12)

Troopa said:


> Ive had it as low as 1.043 and up to 1.50 with 1.047-48 being typical



Sweet, at least the number I've got is about right.

But it blows what I know about SG out of the water. I thought every point above 1.000 was literally 1 gram / litre of sugar... :huh:


----------



## ash2 (2/9/12)

Drew what is your recipe


----------



## Drew (2/9/12)

ash2 said:


> Drew what is your recipe



12 litres apple juice
cy17 yeast

750ml strawberry syrup to be added at fridging stage


----------



## manticle (2/9/12)

Drew said:


> I've gone into my latest batch of Cider a bit casually.
> 
> I am planning on halting the fermentation to get a sweet cider (by kegging and fridging).
> 
> ...



You might be confusing your scale with brix which is 1g sucrose per 100mL water = 1 degree, making yours 11 Brix which equals about 1.045 if I haven't cocked it up.

Seems more reasonable anyway.


----------



## Batz (2/9/12)

Drew said:


> 12 litres apple juice
> cy17 yeast
> 
> 750ml strawberry syrup to be added at fridging stage




Hi Drew,
Do you buy strawberry syrup or make your own?


----------



## Greg.L (2/9/12)

manticle said:


> You might be confusing your scale with brix which is 1g sucrose per 100mL water = 1 degree, making yours 11 Brix which equals about 1.045 if I haven't cocked it up.
> 
> Seems more reasonable anyway.



That seems right. You can convert brix to baume by dividing by 1.8 which gives 6.1 be. That means app. 6.1% abv.


----------



## Drew (3/9/12)

Cheers guys, this is a classic case of reading just enough information to be dangerous. Got my wires a bit crossed.




Batz said:


> Hi Drew,
> Do you buy strawberry syrup or make your own?



I'm going to use Sodastream Strawberry Syrup. It is designed to make just 6 litres of sodastream, but will be using it in the full 12 litres of brew.

Hope it works. I'm trying to alleviate the sticker shock of the keg startup by making something my wife will actually drink.


----------

